# Snoozy Double luxury 2" Memory foam, anybody got one



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all

We have a rear lounge and are looking for a topper/duvet solution. We've looked at duvalays but don't like the fact that one side is closed up on each single. Someone on here mentioned the Jonic snoozy. 
Past posts only seem to mention the snoozy without a memory foam but if you have a look at the link below it looks like the best of both worlds, with a memory foam bottom and zips all round. I've given them a ring and they can do up to 6' 6" long by 5' wide for the same price as the double is advertised, they will make to measure.
Does anyone have one or have any thoughts on them ?

http://www.jonic-uk.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_DOUBLELUXURYSNOOZ


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We use memory foam toppers and they are 2 inches, the Jonic seem to be only 1 inch which is much better, not sure if the one inch will give you the comfort you want. Otherwise looks very interesting


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

the one I've put a link to is 2 inch but they do a 1 inch too. I've spoken to him on the phone and the reference to 1 inch in the second sentence is a mistake on the website.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ooops :lol: 
two inches is the best. Go for it, they look pretty good to me. I like the idea of being able to unzip it if you're too hot.


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

*Update on the snoozy*

We went for the 2 inch base snoozy and I thought I'd let you all know, it's fantastic ! Very courteous and helpful staff on the phone, product delivered very quickly. It's extremely comfortable and rolls up to fit easily into the overcab, like a very big double sleeping bag but with a lovely mattress as it's bottom. It's not particularly lightweight though, so some may struggle to lift it up and over. Would highly recommend for those with a rear lounge.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Why not make your own? Very easy, two duvet covers, join them together with buttons, studs or whatever, then fill them with either duvets or memory foam. 

Dave


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

or put another way, why make your own ? I'm not bothered about saving money, just want the comfort and convenience


----------

